

Securing your IT infrastructure by securing your team [pdf] - jerven
http://kernsec.org/files/lss2015/giant-bags-of-mostly-water.pdf

======
jerven
While the title is "Giant bags of mostly water", the subtitle is better for
understanding what you are going to read.

An interesting quote is "The most unprotected system on your network is your
sysadmin's workstation."

Which is too true and an rather embarrassing for the admins way to get into
the network.

